# Electrical Problem...annoying



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey guys!

Well I have a very annoying problem with my battery (93 Altima) dying every three to four days. This is my third battery I've gone through and cant afford to buy another one. 

I took the battery to autozone and kragen's to charge and test, apparently the battery (after being dead) can still hold a charge. That takes the battery out of the list. Second, I bought it a new reman alternator from autozone so that should not be a problem.

*My question is, do ANY of you have the time to guide me through a power draw test(s)? I also wanted to know how to check if there is good contact between battery and alternator and vise-versa. Basically to check if there is any problems with the cabling. I do have a multimeter so any help on that would be great!*

*One thing I noticed is that when the accessories is on, i try to lower the rear-right window and it goes right back up (maybe the switch is faulty) but I think to myself that when the key is out of the ignition, none of those are supplied with power so no power draw there?

Another note is that I just installed a new stereo (no amps or anything fancy) and speakers. I noticed that when the ignition is off, I have to manually turn off the stereo. Given that, does the stereo still draw power even though its off? How do I make it so that it turns off when I turn off the ignition?

Another note: you all know the clock stays on eve AFTER the ignition is off, is this normal? could this be a power draw? if not, how do I fix it?*

Well, I know this is a long post but I would appreciate good tips and advice! Thanks guys!

-xgrave


----------



## Labreole (Apr 6, 2021)

A power draw test is well shown on several Utube vids.
Make sure you have a multimeter that shows DC amps
Its easier to look at utube than describe here


----------

